# Clipped the girls today



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Now I have 2 naked goats running around! hehe :wink:

Kissy










Pretty Kissy :wink:










Before her haircut










There are more but my camera's batteries died so I will get to them in a few days. Are the first 2 pics ok for the online show? I know they're not the greatest. I love how they look all shaved though,and they're so smooth!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks very becoming in her new haircut....The pics look fine to me...maybe get a rear shot too.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks.  Yeah thats one that didnt load yet.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! You did a great job clipping! A rear shot would be great too!  

So, there is some kind of online goat show?? That would be so much fun!


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

Online goat show web address:
http://goatshows.freeforums.org/portal.php


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have to clip them to put them in the online show - or does it jsut help?

I would love to put China on there - but she is 4 weeks from delivery and I have never clipped before - I don't want to scare her.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

It just helps,I wouldnt stress her out by clipping her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

your lamancha is so pretty!!!  Both does look to be a nice weight so I wouldnt' worry about them unless they feel extra skinny


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Oops,forgot this one! :wink: I also meant to ask what would you predict of the girls' udders? I know Munchies pic isnt very good,she was turning to come to me,and if youd like you can critique them. 

This is what I think about the udders but I could be way off.. lol 
Munchie- high,tight,but small with small-ish teats but as a 2nd freshener will improve a good bit 
Kissy- decently attached udder,with more capacity as a FF but not as much as Munchie later,and nice,easy to milk teats

Thank you Stacey, I really like her color to.  She is a bit thin though,the vet agreed,he had to come do our vet checks for fair today,so we wormed her,he thinks thats what the problem is,and she should be a bit better in a few days,then fair is Monday!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

capriola-nd said:


> Wow! You did a great job clipping! A rear shot would be great too!
> 
> So, there is some kind of online goat show?? That would be so much fun!


Actually,my mom clipped them because she grooms dogs,but Im learning because Im on my own after this,and I have a show in September,not sure if I'll clip for that to,probably not,it'll be getting cold. Yepp theres an online show,these girls are going to be in it.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I keep adding on,oops. lol  I wondered if its possible to register Kissy as a experimental,would anyone help me with that? Id like to take her to a show in September,but she'd need to be registered by then.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

if neither of her parents are registered she can be registered as a native on apearance, in which case you need and adga member to write a letter saying they have seen the goat and that they mostly conform to whatever breed standard. take a good close look at her and write down all her alpine traits then write down her nubian traits. which list has more, that would be the breed i would choose to keep going with.
beth


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

What would that be? Ears,face,color? Anything else?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Your Lamancha is beautiful!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They look very nice shaved.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------

